# I need the practice...But can i draw your betta?



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

http://externalfile:drive-c24a288f5f8c10356ec3ebc76633c580b20de08a/root/Bettafish.com/IMG_0598.JPGI haven't drawn anything in a really long time, but I was hoping to draw someone's betta, i could use the practice. I don't have my pastels, or my paint, (left them at my friends house while trying to teach her how to do something) but i do have my colored pencils >.< here is a picture i drew:


----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't see the image because what you posted for the url is actually it's location on your hard drive, you're gonna have to post it on an image hosting site like tinypic to post it. But anyways, if you want you can draw my betta, Gold Experience.










Sorry if the picture is low quality, it was taken late at night. But he's a chrome and red crowntail.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want you can do my giant Zuri.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

How about Pi? I have a few photos of him in my album.


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

I hope I uploaded the image right..but here is Gold Experience, sorry for any bad qualities, my camera isn't the best..nor is my handwriting!http://tinypic.com/r/6ojr7k/9


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can I post my boy


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

And here is Zuri. (Btw ll your bettas are beautiful!) I hope this picture will work too!


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes, of course! I would love to draw him! (Oh and her is Zuri, since the other link didn't work) <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=260bns2" target="_blank"><img src="http://i65.tinypic.com/260bns2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

oh my gosh, i hope this last one works, sry for my failiure in technology [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Repost of gold experience:
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh, and bettaboy11? Do you mind posting a pic of Pi? I can't really draw him if I don't know what he looks like, ya know?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have one in my album on this forum, but I'll post one when I get home.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

bumblebleee45 said:


> Repost of gold experience:
> [URL="
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, cute! Good job.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you! He's adorable!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here we go:


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

here you are, eatmice2010, didn't know what ur bettas name was, so I wasn't able to write it next to the drawing. I finally got my oil pastels back, so here's the first pastel of the day. Hope you like!


----------



## bumblebleee45 (Jan 20, 2016)

here is pi


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for the drawing!!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

bumblebleee45 said:


> here you are, eatmice2010, didn't know what ur bettas name was, so I wasn't able to write it next to the drawing. I finally got my oil pastels back, so here's the first pastel of the day. Hope you like!


Lol I love it  and sorry about the name, I haven't named him yet I haven't found a name I feel suits him yet lol


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

She's in a really weird position but Can you draw Nova? It might be harder because of her pose.


----------

